# Betta has ich and now fin rot.



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi there - I'm new and sorry I haven't introduced myself yet in the new member section. It would be pretty brief!

The betta veil tail I've had for less than 3 weeks and been treating for 8 days for ich with API Super Ick Cure, was doing fairly well in a 2 gallon uncycled tank with frequent water changes and adding in the medication as directed, no more spots (looked like he was covered in sugar or salt granules) but planned on treating for 14 days. I woke this morning to see his fins all ragged, no red patches, no fuzz. He still has an appetite, but wants to be on the bottom. When he does swim he really shakes his fins. Has a good appetite

Heater is on, temperature is at 78. He seems uncomfortable. Last water change 50% was yesterday at 6am with medication added. Last night my plan had been to give more medication and a 100% tank change tomorrow but I'm thinking perhaps the ammonia may be getting high.. or he cannot tolerate the meds & current tank water with his new problem. I'm baffled as to what to do. I have no meds for the fin rot yet.

Any ideas? (Ironically I've set up a 5 gallon tank for him and cycling with ammonia but this may take a couple more weeks, I set it up and discovered the ich 2 nites later)

Thanks in advance if anyone has any thoughts or experience that may help us. I did have a 30 gallon community tank over 20 years ago, never had ich or fin rot...

Edited to add he's in a hospital tank set up, bare bottom, no decorations etc, heated, dark quiet room, no filter.

tabbee


----------



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

Well he ended up not looking too great that evening so I did 100% change with 2 tsps aquarium salt to try to help the fin rot (and pray the ich is gone) He's perked up really well and his fin rot seems to have not progressed with doing 100% changes every day with the salt. I was given Melafix at a lfs but have held off after reading up on it & its use for fin rot. 

He seems much perkier, has a great appetite. Does get very stressed tho when I have to net him to move him to his container for the water change. Hopefully this works out and my 5 gallon tank will be cycled soon for him to go into.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. and welcome to bca. for me when ever i have a problem with a Betta i just use Betta fix, but not sure if it works for ich though. they say ich can not live in 78 or higher temp, but it does take 2 weeks or so to get rid of all the ich. for the water change you don't have to change 100%, leave just enough for him to stay upright, it will be less stressful for him. it sounds like you are having success so keep it up. if he looks worse i would add some gravel then Betta fix, follow directions. and 1 hr later add some Stability or Cycle, follow directions. this should allow the Betta fix to do it's job and keep your water stable. but keep testing to be sure. i'm sure someone else will chime in soon. hope that helps. Cheers


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi and welcome to BCA. I'm sorry to hear about your betta. I would keep him in smaller tank until he shows no signs of ich or you may end up having same problem in 5G later on. I would suggest to lower the water level so your betta won't have to swim so hard to get up for air. Give him enough decorations so he can hide and feel safe but nothing sharp. I also like to keep my betta quarantine tank covered to help the fish rest. I was using Melafix in the past to successfully treat the fin rot, but since I keep my tank clean, I don't usually have fin rot problems. 
I would try to take care of the ich first. Higher temperature (to speed up the process) and salt should work to treat ich (salt will help with fin rot also). Don't use salt for long period of time. Time to treat ich, depends on the temperature of water in your 2G (higher temp, faster cycle). I'm not sure about dose, so you may want to look it up somewhere. here is just one of many websites that can help you how to treat ich. In the meantime, try to feed him good protein died every day (preferably dried), but do not over feed and clean excess food from the bottom. It should be easy since you have bare bottom. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank-you Scherb and Roadrunner. I haven't seen Betta Fix, but I'll look into it. Just googled it now and it appears to be similar to Melafix with the tea tree oil. Didn't think I'd be getting into a hospital tank set up so soon after getting him. Maybe fish were hardier 20 years ago... I did a 50% change tonight and added in 1 tsp of salt, I think he appeciated not having the big change. Not sure how long one can keep dosing the fish/tank at a teaspoon/gallon. I check him daily for any signs of ich, such a nasty parasite, thanks for the link. 

I'll certainly keep him in the 2 gallon another 3 weeks to make sure the ich does not get into the new tank. I just added in a small pvc pipe which he is going in and out of and appears to be amusing himself. I did lower the water level, great idea, thanks again! The 2 gallon doesn't hold heat that well with the lid design, so I've wrapped saran wrap over most of the top - it would be difficult to get the temperature beyond 80.

If his ich doesn't return and his fins heal up, I'll be thrilled to say the least


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. sounds like you are doing a good job. 20 years ago the water was better, they put a lot of crap in our water now a days. as for the pvc, Betta like to explore so he is enjoying that. Cheers


----------



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Scherb. He has more fin regrowth this morning = I'm happy!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi tabbee. I'm glad your betta is doing better. You should stop using salt after about 10 days. For fin regrowth try good protein diet, but I would avoid live or frozen food. Last year I had bad experience with frozen blood worms and I've lost 3 bettas in one week that were in 5G with separators. I've must have picked up a bad batch from the store or it was re-frozen way to many times before I bough it.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

roadrunner said:


> Hi tabbee. I'm glad your betta is doing better. You should stop using salt after about 10 days. For fin regrowth try good protein diet, but I would avoid live or frozen food. Last year I had bad experience with frozen blood worms and I've lost 3 bettas in one week that were in 5G with separators. I've must have picked up a bad batch from the store or it was re-frozen way to many times before I bough it.


Hello. just a little tip on frozen blood worms, if they have thawed there will be pockets in the package like a small crater on the 16oz pack and the little square ones will not be full anymore. and most of the time they turn black. if you see any of these things don't buy them. Cheers


----------



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

roadrunner said:


> Hi tabbee. I'm glad your betta is doing better. You should stop using salt after about 10 days. For fin regrowth try good protein diet, but I would avoid live or frozen food. Last year I had bad experience with frozen blood worms and I've lost 3 bettas in one week that were in 5G with separators. I've must have picked up a bad batch from the store or it was re-frozen way to many times before I bough it.


I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your 3 bettas, that's pretty rough and how unfortunate.

No sign of ich, and thanks muchly for the salt & diet info Roadrunner.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

You're welcome. And I'm happy to hear that your betta is doing great. Would love to see some pics if you have any. 

To shcerb - batch I picked up was a good brand and it looked nice and red with no air pockets. I was probably infected before it got packed, you know like you get nasty salmonella or e-coli with some products. I guess, since it's "only" fish, quality control doesn't matter as much, scary…..


----------

